# When Should You Put Your Winter Tires On?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

By First Snowfall it is Already Too Late

Chaos ensues at local tire shops when the snow belt states get their first flurries of the season. Like an animal instinct, the first sign of fluffy white flakes has people running to the garage, stuffing the family hauler with dusty winter rubber and racing off to the installation shop. Problem is, by then it’s already too late.

Winter tires should be installed well in advance of the first snowfall.

Read More: *When Should You Put Your Winter Tires On?* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't care how hot or cold it is, mine go on December 1 and come off March 31.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That would be a good idea Tucson . Do not leave home with out being protected from the calcium chloride slush and Ice ..........


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i run studs Nov 1 - May1


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We don't get them down here . We get calcium chloride !


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

November 1 to April 1 is the official "snow season" in my city (per ordinances). That is when it is unlawful to park in most areas overnight due to plowing.

Therfore, the snows go on November 1 and come off April 1, give or take a week. I put mine on for halloween this year.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Since I have dedicated snow tires on steelies sitting in my garage I can just put them on and take them off whenever I decide to. Last winter I changed them out 3 times between Jan. and the end of Feb. This year I just put them on last week but it looks like they might stay on for awhile.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------

